# Youtube not working on any computer in house



## paulo999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Can you please help me with something weird. Both my desktop and two laptop connected to my router is not letting us watch Youtube video. It says "an error occured, pleasre try again later. This happens on all the videos...on all three computers. I think it has to do with the router but it worked fine before.

PLEase help I miss youtube :-(


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Go to start>run (or in Vista, start>programs>accessories.) Type *cmd* in the run box. Then *ipconfig/all*, and put the default gateway address in the web browser. That should take you into your router, and then you can check on any filtering pages to make sure YouTube is not being blocked.


----------



## paulo999 (Apr 25, 2009)

i've done that and everything looks fine...thanks though


----------



## Mason0704 (Jun 17, 2009)

are you all using the same web browser? might be a ie issue but on 4 computers that would be really rare.

let us know what is happening, would like to see you resolve this issue. if you find the solution please post it


----------



## Mason0704 (Jun 17, 2009)

i forgot to ask is it just youtube? are you able to say use google video stuff or anything else that streams?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

open the command prompt again and try to ping youtube.com


----------

